# Connecting the lights ?



## cardguy (Oct 24, 2014)

I just bought a new Ariens 921030 Deluxe 28" Snow Blower with the halogen light connected at the control panel but the other end of the cable connection has a 2 prong end that doesn't seem to plug into anywhere I can find. Anybody include a picture of where it attaches? Thank you.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Are there no wires coming out of the engine anywhere?


----------



## cardguy (Oct 24, 2014)

Not that I can see. I was told by Ariens guy it's under the starter. He was unable to help me after I told him I used a mirror and light and there is nothing to plug it into.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Ok I will ask what might sound a stupid question, did you start the engine and see if the lights works? the reason I ask is maybe the two prong might be for a hand warmer optio0n. Keep us informed and Good Luck


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

You got a set of them thar fancy hand warmers??

If so, I have seen an extra plug not used if it is a stealer, sorry I mean dealer, installed accessory.


----------



## cardguy (Oct 24, 2014)

The wires come off the lights.


----------



## ariens 924116 (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm suspicious it is wiring for hand warmers.


----------



## cardguy (Oct 24, 2014)

I connected it and the connector was under the belt housing.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Is there a chance that you could post a picture? It might help.


----------



## KC Snow 28 (Jan 4, 2014)

I have the same model and purchased it last year. Are you looking for the headlight connection?


----------

